# bullshit politicians



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: "Once I decided not to run for re-election, I also felt that to embrace the conventional Lame Duck status in this particular climate would just be another dose of politics as usual, something I campaigned against and will always oppose," Palin said in a statement released by her office.

"It is my duty to always protect our great state. With that in mind, my family and I determined that it is best to make a difference this summer, and I am willing to change things, so that this administration, with its positive agenda, its accomplishments, and its successful road to an incredible future, can continue without interruption and with great administrative and legislative success," she said.

Would someone care to tell me what the **** this idiot just said ?? My interpretation is probably incorrect, as I view all politicians as lying bags of shit that should be thrown in a pit and stoned.

So she is protecting her great (not really) state by leaving ??? Is that because she is an idiot, and is afraid to **** up ??? Or is it that a lack of commitment is OK now days. Not sure what to think.

Again, this is not really so much political, as I hate everyone of them, or even that she looks like a former stripper, just that I am trying to make sense.

Well, and make fun of the stripper as well. (sure she wasn't)


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Several of us are jumping for joy! Really we are.

I didn't see this one coming, but not surprized at all. She needs to focus on the main stage for her big come back and presidential campaign coming up in 2012. 

I just listened to some of the speach on the radio coming back from tracking today. She sounded as inteligent as usual :lol:

Julie


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

What I find more interesting is that 'we the people' keep falling for the same clap trap year after year after year.
'We the people' never hold them accountable, just keep putting them back in office. Or electing someone else just like them.
"We the people' seem to be happy with the crumbs that get thrown out for us to fight over, so we shrug our collective shoulders and say well thats politics for you and vote the next cynical abusser of our trust into office for the next however many years.

News flash guys. 
Untill 'we the people' put someones (whomever) feet to the fire and make them pay attention to OUR interest, it'll be the same old same old.

Now the fun part! What is in OUR collective best interest?

Outside of dogs. lol
Randy


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

One of the reasons the GOP is in shambles. Think about this...when asked what newspapers or mags she reads during her run as VP, she couldn't answer and then the GOP did the only thing it could, they tried to spin it like it was a "gotcha" question! What do you read? can't answer? i'm sorry.......Hilarious. Of course everyones favorite junkie ( Rush) is the defacto leader of the party, what a mess, the average person that could care less about politics has even caught on. Bad news for the GOP


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Unfortunately very true, Randy & well stated. I have always said that not always the best person for the job is the one running for the job, just the one with the most $$$'s to foot the bill for the running of a compaign. Too bad, but it is always going to be that way, since it costs millions to run a compaign.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Would someone care to tell me what the **** this idiot just said ??



I have no idea. None at all. 



But The Borowitz Report sums up the tragedy thusly:

_Moments after Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin announced her resignation from office, comedians from coast to coast held candlelight vigils to mourn what one comic called "a devastating loss."

"To say that we are heartbroken is a massive understatement," said Shecky Sheinbaum, a regular headliner at Cincinnati's Laugh Hut. "I feel like the chicken crossing the road has been run over by a truck before it gets to the other side."

Mr. Sheinbaum echoed the words of many comics when he said "the world of comedy has lost one of its greatest targets."
_
_"We have gone though a rough couple of weeks," he said. "First Michael Jackson, now this."_


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you Connie for clearing or interpreting what she said. 
Because I couldn't figure out what she was saying. (Ahem, nothing new there)

So thinking she has a higher calling, she's leaving Alaska in the lurch.
To rich.

I don't even for a moment think the comedians will lack for material from that piece of work. 
Look everybody, Palin is running for beauty queen.......... again.

Uh, to bad she hadn't been valedictorian instead, at least that would have proven she had a brain once upon a time.

Randy


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've adopted a "no incumbent" voting rule. I'd rather vote for a probable idiot, than a proven idiot. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

OK......what's wrong with a former stripper?? Don't have to be smart and She's still hot! :grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What a goof she is, good riddance. By choosing her as McCains running mate, the republican party again displayed how deeply out of touch they are with most Americans.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So I am not the only one who thinks we have become the ****ing Roman empire ??

Remember when congress was going to go into session because the baseball players went on strike ??? God FORBID we pay attention.

How about the scumbag republican that was ****ing around on his wife with some girl in Argentina ???

At the point you have to travel that ****ing far for pussy, and HONESTLY do not think that you will get caught on fathers day weekend ???

**** him. FIRED FIRED FIRED.

THen he tries to quote the Bible, and compares himself to King David. IDIOT FIRED FIRED FIRED.

THen Micheal dies, and he is off the hook pretty much.

We suck as well. We just don't get fired, we get ****ed. Ouch.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

All of them get caught with their pants down at some point. The funny part is when the uber conservative religious zealots get caught and then try to dance their way out of it. The ones who will roast someone for doing the same thing they've been doing themselves. Nice double standard.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

At least Sanford got caught with a girl, lol. Most of the ultra cons get caught with boys, what a joke


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So here is a guy that just makes sense. I have had numerous conversations with foreign nationals who don't understand why we "have" to do something, when OUR country is in shambles.

One of the toughest discussions I ever had was in South Beach Florida with an ex swiss military man. He drubbed the shit out of me, and here is a politician, that is not towing the party line, and he sounds a lot like the guy that I could not come up with answers to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7d_e9lrcZ8&feature=related

I rarely get thumped like that. I was "I don't know, I don't know" and everything he said was painfully true.

How did we miss this guy ?? ( not saying I did, just HOW ??)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Some of us didn't miss him, we were just out-voted.

DFrost


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm Canadian and I know who Ron Paul is. He is the only American politician that doesn't come across like a dumb ass or a used car salesman. It's unfortunate that he gets very little respect from other politicians and and everything he says is always discredited as nonesence.

He should be your president.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

We voted for Ron in my house. I got sick of hearing how I was throwing my vote away. I get pissed knowing that people actually vote, by trying to vote for who they "think" will win, not who will do the best ****ing JOB!

Politics and polititions make me SICK!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Right on Bob.

As far as leaving Alaskans in a lurch? She was being sidetracked having to deal with TWENTY ethics charges (none of them substantiated) filed by Obama operatives. Plus all the attacks on her family If David Letterman had told that kind of "joke" about any of the Obama family the liberal media would have crucified him. AFter the Democrats finish their spending spree and socializing the banks, the car industry and the heath
industry, we'll see how good the Republicans look. If things get much worse, you may be getting a few new neighbors Bob




Bob Scott said:


> OK......what's wrong with a former stripper?? Don't have to be smart and She's still hot! :grin:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Right on Bob.
> 
> As far as leaving Alaskans in a lurch? She was being sidetracked having to deal with TWENTY ethics charges (none of them substantiated) filed by Obama operatives. Plus all the attacks on her family If David Letterman had told that kind of "joke" about any of the Obama family the liberal media would have crucified him. AFter the Democrats finish their spending spree and socializing the banks, the car industry and the heath
> industry, we'll see how good the Republicans look. If things get much worse, you may be getting a few new neighbors Bob


Amen!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Right on Bob.
> 
> As far as leaving Alaskans in a lurch? She was being sidetracked having to deal with TWENTY ethics charges (none of them substantiated) filed by Obama operatives. Plus all the attacks on her family If David Letterman had told that kind of "joke" about any of the Obama family the liberal media would have crucified him. AFter the Democrats finish their spending spree and socializing the banks, the car industry and the heath
> industry, we'll see how good the Republicans look. If things get much worse, you may be getting a few new neighbors Bob


I have seen people try to blame Obama for some crazy shit, but this is really ridiculous. Why in the world would Obama waste his time over the likes of Sarah Palin? It's not like she is now or ever was a serious contender or a threat to his presidency. After all, she was the best thing that ever happened to the democrats. Every time she opened her mouth it was another vote for Obama, sort of like when an angel get's it's wings.

And all that bullshit about Letterman was just Sarah Palin jumping back on the press train trying to drum up sympathy over this NON issue and lapping it up all she could. Who gives a damn what some late night talk show host thinks or says! They say stupid shit and make dumb jokes all the time. Sure don't remember any Republicans getting all hot and bothered over all the crass jokes they made about Clinton's daughter.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought it was special when the TV talkshow idiot could not figure out that if you piss people off by invading their country, they grow up hating you. 

He was acting as if it was all good, and they should be honored that we are building bases.

Why do stupid people get shows ???


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't say Obama I said Obama operatives. There are plenty of ACORN types doing all sorts of underhanded things.
George Bush was the best thing that happened to the Democrats. Howdy Dowdy (or Al Franken}could have been elected on the democratic ticket. I don't know how old you were when Slick willie was in office, but any jokes about
Chelsea Clinton were mild in comparison to the jokes about
Sarah Palins family



susan tuck said:


> I have seen people try to blame Obama for some crazy shit, but this is really ridiculous. Why in the world would Obama waste his time over the likes of Sarah Palin? It's not like she is now or ever was a serious contender or a threat to his presidency. After all, she was the best thing that ever happened to the democrats. Every time she opened her mouth it was another vote for Obama, sort of like when an angel get's it's wings.
> 
> And all that bullshit about Letterman was just Sarah Palin jumping back on the press train trying to drum up sympathy over this NON issue and lapping it up all she could. Who gives a damn what some late night talk show host thinks or says! They say stupid shit and make dumb jokes all the time. Sure don't remember any Republicans getting all hot and bothered over all the crass jokes they made about Clinton's daughter.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You know what Thomas? This is a dog board, not a political board, so this will be my last post on this matter, but I have got to say I have heard more whining pissing and moaning about this silly non-issue and Sarah Palin then I can stomach. She is nothing but a poltical hack trying to put herself in the spotlight again. You can bet the dumb bitch thanks her lucky stars that David Letterman made the joke about her daughter in the first place (regardless of which one it was about), because without it she would have no new coverage at all. Of course her silly ****tarded and convoluted "farewell to Alaska speech" was good for a few laughs.

All the weirdos and conspiracy theorists can kiss my white ass. Stop trying to make up shit, the fear mongering days of Bush and his cronies are OVER. There is no secret ACORN connection and he really was born in Hawaii.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Our president that stayed in office. (The first part was edited by me)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Really Sue? I thought this was the Canine Lounge which I thought was supposed to be about NON dog subjects.
Whoops, isn't the topic "bullshit politicians"
The deficit isn't made up shit
Neither is the socialization of the banks, the car industry
and the health industry. But you just have another glass of
kool aid and I'll just wait for the next election. Things should be f'd up enough by then 


susan tuck said:


> You know what Thomas? This is a dog board, not a political board, so this will be my last post on this matter, but I have got to say I have heard more whining pissing and moaning about this silly non-issue and Sarah Palin then I can stomach. She is nothing but a poltical hack trying to put herself in the spotlight again. You can bet the dumb bitch thanks her lucky stars that David Letterman made the joke about her daughter in the first place (regardless of which one it was about), because without it she would have no new coverage at all. Of course her silly ****tarded and convoluted "farewell to Alaska speech" was good for a few laughs.
> All the weirdos and conspiracy theorists can kiss my white ass. Stop trying to make up shit, the fear mongering days of Bush and his cronies are OVER. There is no secret ACORN connection and he really was born in Hawaii.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: "Once I decided not to run for re-election, I also felt that to embrace the conventional Lame Duck status in this particular climate would just be another dose of politics as usual, something I campaigned against and will always oppose," Palin said in a statement released by her office.
> 
> "It is my duty to always protect our great state. With that in mind, my family and I determined that it is best to make a difference this summer, and I am willing to change things, so that this administration, with its positive agenda, its accomplishments, and its successful road to an incredible future, can continue without interruption and with great administrative and legislative success," she said.
> 
> ...


 
My hope is she resigned because she is going to do a full spread in playboy.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Really Sue? I thought this was the Canine Lounge which I thought was supposed to be about NON dog subjects.
> Whoops, isn't the topic "bullshit politicians"
> The deficit isn't made up shit
> Neither is the socialization of the banks, the car industry
> ...


 
Just remember Democracy is not like communism where the rules of how goverment runs the country is cut and dry...Democracy is simply a way to elect a leader. after that the rules are very loose on exactly how the goverment runs the country in comparison to a method like communism. We are the only 1st world democratic or republic nation who does not have socialized healthcare. Health care for everyone is not a bad idea...Pure socialism is not a good idea, But socialized health care is not the end of the world. And it works very well in all the other 1st world nations. 

As for the Cars and Banks. What should we have done? Let the companies sink and drag the nation into another great depression? gave them money and not provide oversight? I think that the options available in that matter...none of them were appealing. 

And back to be a democracy...if we do not like what the POTUS is doing. We get to pick a new one in a few years...and that's the beauty of Democracy.

We will drag ourselves out of this mess...That's what Americans do. but we never do it till a gun is put to our head. 

And as for things being F'd up...Well at least gas is a litte cheaper these days...and the markets are making a little headway. Things are getting better...But it's going to be a slow road ahead. it took W. 8 years to teat this country down to nothing. I think that the current POTUS should be given more than a few months before we start chucking tomatoes.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Just remember Democracy is not like communism where the rules of how goverment runs the country is cut and dry...Democracy is simply a way to elect a leader. after that the rules are very loose on exactly how the goverment runs the country in comparison to a method like communism. We are the only 1st world democratic or republic nation who does not have socialized healthcare. Health care for everyone is not a bad idea...Pure socialism is not a good idea, But socialized health care is not the end of the world. And it works very well in all the other 1st world nations.
> 
> As for the Cars and Banks. What should we have done? Let the companies sink and drag the nation into another great depression? gave them money and not provide oversight? I think that the options available in that matter...none of them were appealing.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

Socialized medicine in England and Canada is a disaster, long waits for any kind of procedure. I used to work in the health care field many years ago running a hospital lab. The problem is costs. Reams of government regulations, medicare fraud and law suits are what drive up costs. Twenty + years ago it took longer to fill out all the government forms saying you did a test then it took to actually do the test. Now it has gotten worse.
Next time you visit your MD check out how many support staff there is for each Doctor. 

RE: cars and banks
Absolutely let them go under. You can't save everyone.
If we had the current mind set back in the early 1900 we would have bailed out the horse and buggy makers and wouldn't even have cars 

Gas will be cheap as long as the price depends on supply and
demand. As soon as the unregulated speculators get back in the market it will go back up. I don't see 10% +unemployment as being better :-(


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry I had to come back because Thomas, I just have to say a little something about our marvelous health care system as it stands now:

My husband is self employed and pays more than $8,000 annually for his health insurance (for him alone) and has a $2,500 deductible. You know why it's so high and why he can't shop it for a better premium? He has a pre-existing condition. It's not a life threatening condition, but can cause retinal detachment, so since he doesn't want to lose his sight, he maintains his expensive coverage.

How many people can't afford to spend what he spends on health insurance? What do they do? They go without coverage entirely or accept exclusions. What happens when they need treatment? They go to the emergency room and recieve treatment (as they should). Who picks up the bill - YOU AND I DO, and I do believe those who are more fortunate bear part of the responsibility in civilized nations to care for those less fortunate, but I also believe a lot can be done to lessen the burden.

Why is it the USA has the most costly health care system in the world, yet ranks LAST behind Austria, *CANADA*, Denmark, Finland, Germany, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Sweden and the *UNITED KINGDOM* when it comes to deaths amenable to health care? Why is our infant mortality rate so much higher than other industrialized nations?**

Granted, the Kennedy Health Care for All Americans Initiative is not perfect, but something has got to be done about our current system because without a doubt it is broken. So instead of using buzz words that aren't even accurate like "Socialized Medicine" why don't you come up with a better alternative than what is on the table or what we have now?

Why is the Property and Casualty insurance industry better regulated and controlled than the Life and Health? Why are Americans better protected from being gouged by their auto insurance carrier but not their health insurance carrier? 




**http://www.livescience.com/health/080108-health-care.html


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Just remember Democracy is not like communism where the rules of how goverment runs the country is cut and dry...Democracy is simply a way to elect a leader. after that the rules are very loose on exactly how the goverment runs the country in comparison to a method like communism. We are the only 1st world democratic or republic nation who does not have socialized healthcare. Health care for everyone is not a bad idea...Pure socialism is not a good idea, But socialized health care is not the end of the world. And it works very well in all the other 1st world nations.
> 
> As for the Cars and Banks. What should we have done? Let the companies sink and drag the nation into another great depression? gave them money and not provide oversight? I think that the options available in that matter...none of them were appealing.
> 
> ...


No socialized healthcare doesn't work great in other countries.

Yes we should have let them fail. The economy is cyclical like the earth, you can't throw money at these problems and find a solution any better than we can prevent the ice caps from melting or freezing. Sometimes you just have to sit the **** back and let nature take it's course. Survival of the fittest and alll of that. 

I say screw the tomatoes and chuck something beigger and harder.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> No socialized healthcare doesn't work great in other countries.


Except we rank behind all other industrialized nations including both Canada and the UK when it comes to deaths amenable to health care and infant mortality rate. Yep, our system is grrrrrreat, most expensive and least effective. What a concept.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

If our healthcare is so horrible why do millions of people flock here just for medications, treatments and surgery?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Millions DON'T flock here for the health care, and NOBODY comes here for medications, in fact, many Americans go to Canada and Mexico to fill their prescriptions, and millions are now going overseas for medical treatments and surgeries because it's cheaper and the standard of care for most medical conditions are equal or better:
http://news.health.com/2009/04/08/traveling-treatment/

AND

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/IndustryInfo/story?id=2320839&page=1


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Because for the big fancy expensive cutting-edge high-tech stuff that one in 100,000 needs, we are fabulous.

It's maintenance and care for the under-insured where we fall down so badly.

We tend to do E.R. procedures on chronic ailments, and part of that, of course, is that un- and under-insured folks, having nowhere else to go, end up in the E.R. But the other part is that even people with adequate insurance don't find that preventive medicine or even second opinions about expensive procedures are easy (or even possible) to get insurance companies to cover.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The unfortunate reality is we Americans have to flip the bill for the research for all these drugs. So we pay way more than many others do. I’ll never understand why, I think we should get them cheap here and over charge the hell out of the rest of the world. 
As far as the US having the highest infant mortality rate this is just a statistical scam for the brainwashed to believe. Many countries have different definitions of what to include as infant mortality. These other countries do what they can to fake the numbers as to look like there advancing, but the reality is they just count different. There are several articles out on this someplace. Statistics are easy to screw with and some fool will always jump on a soap box and yell out the numbers. 

This is just one of many 
http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/sections/commentary/orange_grove/article_443950.php 

I do agree that the US may rank high in avoidable deaths but this is all due to the population of lard assess. They eat themselves to death. The best things we can do for our health care system is not treat the fat! Fat people are a big burden on this country in many, many ways. A fat person who drives the same car a proper weight person burns a good deal more gas a year in an identical car, need more tires, cloths etc. The list goes on. Maybe we should impose a fat person tax to help pay for medical care? 
I’m not exactly a worldly person but I do know some people in a few of these countries with the greener grass you are speaking of. There system is great if you twist your ankle, break a leg or need a few stitches. But if they got a real problem there is only one country they all would want to be in as far as I know. Have you ever spoke with someone or known someone who had to wait for months just to get a scan? Or died waiting? I can put you in contact with a few (not the dead ones), they won’t be bragging about things. 
I don’t even pay attention to who is doing what in politics anymore, there all just a bunch of bottom of the barrel losers.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually it's UNICEF which compiles infant mortality rates per country,UNICEF factors in any discrepencies between the different nations definitions of live birth, so the figures are actually very accurate. The figures reported by the WHO are virtually the same as those reported by many other reputable organizations such as Commonwealth Fund, the OECD and the Institute of Medicine.

My brother lives in London and his wife is currently undergoing treatment for cancer, and I promise you, if it was anything less than at least the level of care she could get here, they would be here right now. Much of my husbands family is Canadian. They have no problems with their health care or the level of care. In fact they are scared to get sick or hurt when they visit us for all the horror stories they have heard about the American health care system.

No, I don't know anyone who has died waiting for a scan, but I can tell you about my father in law. He is 87. About 10 years ago he came down with Lung Cancer. His insurance company was dragging their feet, delaying approvals, because they didn't want him to undergo expensive treatments. Guess they were hoping he would just die before they had to pay for anything. He is an irrascible son-of-a-bitch and so is his doctor, but they had to fight like hell to get approval for aggressive treatments. Guess he made out a lot better than that poor gal who died trying to get approved for a liver transplant. She finally was approved - the day after she died. I wonder if that made her family feel any better? Good for CIGNAs bottom line though: http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local&id=5859448


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

There are a lot of things that need to be changed; it’s all way out of my pee brains understanding. I’m glad your family has had good experiences, but I’m not sure that is the norm. I have heard my horror stories and know the grass aint always as green as it sounds. 
There are many people on this board from some of the countries you mentioned maybe they will through in there two cents. 
Do you think the girl who needed the liver would have lived in another country? 
All I know is you got to get rid of the fat and the smokers once there not included maybe I’ll take it seriously. Don’t we have a smoker trying to restructure our health care program? The irony


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

We "The People" are the dog and the Gov. is the raccoon


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't in any way want to put myself in a confrontiontory position with the US of America, or with THEM, and you can believe me, because I never lie and I'm always right. So wake up and take a look at your only logical choice.... ME! George Tire Biter!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

For the record, no I don't think the Kennedy Health Care for All Americans act is perfect. It doesn't address several key issues that also drive up the cost of health care like lawsuits and medical malpractice insurance costs. I don't understand the whole bill, even though I have read through it. I am trying to get explanations, as is every one else. They are rushing this through, I get that. 

If I had the answers I sure as hell wouldn't be a retired house wife sitting here talking about this, I would be doing something about it. But the issues are very complex, there are no simple solutions.

What I do know is tossing out inaccurate catch phrases and cherry picking parts of the bill to criticize rather than addressing specific issues and how to make them better is about as divisive and counter productive as it gets. 

..........so there :|


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not trying to contridict anyone here, but the Canadian health care system is not all it's cracked up to be. Our system is administered and for the most part funded by the individual provinces. I can only comment on the province I live in, but I would imagine the others are in the same boat. 

It is mandatory that every resident in British Columbia (BC) is enrolled in the service and the bi-annual fees are prorated in increments based on yearly income for individuals and families. Individuals or families living below a certain income level recieve services for free. There are some additional charges for such as ambulance rides and upgraded hospital rooms ect. However, one of the many problems that plague our system is a sence of entitlement that so many people have when it comes to using medical. There are virtually no user fees or restrictions on the amount of visits or what consitutes a legitimate visit to the doctor or emergency wards. So, far to many people will go to the hospital for idiodic reasons just as a percaution because they can. Also, our doctors and nurses salaries are not equal with their US couterparts, so many of our talented proffesionals leave for greener pastures. This has left us with an aging population, a huge back log in minor surgeries and long wait times if you need to make a visit to a hospital. To top it all off, there is a severe shortage of family practitioners, so many new families or immigrants are left to the fast food style service of our walk in clinics. 

I will agree that our system offers better coverage in general compared to the US. But, there is no way in hell our system is model for other nations to look too. The BC medical system needs major reform and soon, before budget cuts and ballooning costs due to inefficencies cripple our entire system.

Food for thought.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Adam, too many in the states want a free ride. It is just how people have been brought about to think. We are not capitolist, unless it suits us. We are only democratic, if our candidates win, and then we cry like little bitches when they don't. Our politicians do not get behind the president and push to fix the country, they go against him. It doesn't matter if it is clinton bush or barrak, they just want their way, and **** the country.

Currently the hope of FREE (right) healthcare has everyone on the bandwagon, the ****ing easily led automatons just waddle this way and that according to whatever sounds best FOR THEM.

We are reaping my brothers, we are reaping. We sowed shit for many many years, and this is our harvest. Welcome to the table, eat up.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> We are reaping my brothers, we are reaping. We sowed shit for many many years, and this is our harvest. Welcome to the table, eat up.


Oh I see the kinder, gentler Jeff is back amongst us. In the old days he would have just said eat shit and die stupid fat ****tards.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Socialized medicine in England and Canada is a disaster, long waits for any kind of procedure. I used to work in the health care field many years ago running a hospital lab. The problem is costs. Reams of government regulations, medicare fraud and law suits are what drive up costs. Twenty + years ago it took longer to fill out all the government forms saying you did a test then it took to actually do the test. Now it has gotten worse.
> Next time you visit your MD check out how many support staff there is for each Doctor.
> ...


 
Then I guess you have a choice to make....stay or leave.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Then I guess you have a choice to make....stay or leave.




And miss the coming revolution. Which will be televised this time


----------

